

Show HN: My 24 hour project SpendStudy.com  - combiclickwise

I could complete this project from idea to release in under 24 hours as I had most of the screens and code required for this from an earlier project.<p>The idea came from a friend of mine who had been talking about his need to manage/track expenses of his company's sales executives on the road.<p>I would love some feedback<p>link: http://www.spendstudy.com/
======
md1515
Wow this is an amazingly well-done site for 24 hours. Simple design, good
UI/UX from what I can tell, and it is clean and neat. Not really spending much
so I didn't get into the 14 day free trial, but still cool.

Perhaps make it free for a limited time? I mean, allow everyone to come try it
out for the next 2 months or something. You'll be able to gain traction and
maybe get the word out / get people hooked on using it.

~~~
combiclickwise
"Not really spending much" lol, same here.

Its a good idea to make it free. Completely free maybe.

SMS is the only thing that costs me real money so I am thinking maybe that
could be included in the paid version.

I was rushing through the coding and domain setup so much that I didn't think
through the free option at all. Thanks for pointing it out and thanks for
commenting :-)

------
cpeneguy
Nice site. I did receive an error when I placed a decimal in the amount field
which is preventing me from doing anything else on the site. May want to do
some simple type conversion before you accept what people enter. If there is a
way to break it, people will find it.

invalid literal for int() with base 10: '500.00'

~~~
combiclickwise
I have fixed it. Your dashboard should load now. Sorry about this

------
goshakkk
Clickable: <http://www.spendstudy.com/>

~~~
combiclickwise
Thanks

